# Häsichenbraut--Unfamiliar German!



## ullex

I have been given a VERY old copy of a *Grimms Kinder Märchen*, and I've had quite the adventure trying to translate it (the font is quite difficult, among other things). One story in particular has gotten me, though--Titled *Häsichenbraut*, it is written in a German unlike anything I've ever seen! Several German students and native speakers I've shown it to have verified that it is not like the Old German they've seen, and so I'm really at a loss as to why this story is written this way.

z.B.: "Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schönen Goarten mit Koal; dahin fam än häsichen und froaß zo Menterszit allen Koal. Da seit de Frou zur Toachter: 'Gäh in den Goarten und jags häsichen'".

*Note: I have been sure to spell everything exactly the way I found it in my book.

The other stories are all written in the German I've come to learn and love, and so this story is very unique to my Grimms collection. *What sort of German is this?!
*


----------



## gaer

ullex said:
			
		

> I have been given a VERY old copy of a *Grimms Kinder Märchen*, and I've had quite the adventure trying to translate it (the font is quite difficult, among other things). One story in particular has gotten me, though--Titled *Häsichenbraut*, it is written in a German unlike anything I've ever seen! Several German students and native speakers I've shown it to have verified that it is not like the Old German they've seen, and so I'm really at a loss as to why this story is written this way.
> 
> z.B.: "Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schönen Goarten mit Koal; dahin fam än häsichen und froaß zo Menterszit allen Koal. Da seit de Frou zur Toachter: 'Gäh in den Goarten und jags häsichen'".
> 
> *Note: I have been sure to spell everything exactly the way I found it in my book.


My guess:

Es war eine Frau mit einer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl: dahin kam ein Häschen und fraß zu Winterszeit all den Kohl. Da sagt die Frau zur Tochter: "Geh in den Garten und jag das Häsichen."

Mostly the spelling seems to reflect a dialect. I have NO idea which one, or if I am right. I believe you are misreading "f" and "k" in the old print. This is very easy to do, even with standard German. Also "M" and "W".

I am guessing that "Häschen" relates to "Hase", "hare", and a female hare is shown as 'Häsin" in LEO. Note how close this is (Häsichen) to "Kaninchen". 

Gaer

Editted with corrections suggested by Who.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich nehme an, daß es sich um die Frakturschrift handelt. Man kann es daran erkennen, daß Sie es manchmal falsch gelesen haben:

    Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schöhnen Goarten mit Koal; dahin kam än Häsichen und froaß zo Wenterszit allen Koal.

Was die Sprache betrifft, handelt es sich um irgendeine Mundart, die ich leider nicht kenne. Normalerweise verstehe ich Dielekte mehr oder weniger, in diesem Fall allerdings eher weniger:

In Hochdeutsch:

Et war eine Frau mit einer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl (bin mir nicht sicher); dahin kam ein Häschen (Verkleinerungsform von "Hase", bin mir nicht sicher) und fraß zu Winterzeit all den Kohl.

Es ist mir leider noch verboten, Verknüpfungen zu anderen Seiten zu setzen, ich versuche es zu überlisten. ;-)


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Es ist mir leider noch verboten, Verknüpfungen zu anderen Seiten zu setzen, ich versuche es zu überlisten. ;-)


I'll do it for you:
http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/grimm/maerchen/haschenb.htm

http://www.hekaya.de/anzeigen.phtml/maerchen/grimm_khm_66

Hey, we were close!!!

Gaer

Edit: Just found a nice site:

http://www.northvegr.org/lore/grimmsf/066.php

This has English side by side with the original text.


----------



## Whodunit

Your translations into nowadays' Standard German are almost perfect. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Es war eine Frau mit einer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl: dahin kam ein Häschen und fraß zu Winterszeit all den Kohl. Da sagt die Frau zur Tochter: "Geh in den Garten und jag das Häschen."


 
I think you know that "ein" has to be in the dative because of "in". You were just mislead by the dialectal text. 

Here's my version in smooth German:

_Es war einmal eine Frau, die saß mit ihrer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl. Es kam ein Häschen und fraß dort zu Winterszeit den ganzen Kohl. Da sagte die Frau zur Tochter: "Geh in den Garten und jag das Häschen (fort)."_



			
				WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Es war eine Frau mit einer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl (bin mir nicht sicher Da "Kohle" keinen Sinn ergeben würde, muss es "Kohl" sein  ); dahin kam ein Häschen (Verkleinerungsform von "Hase", bin mir nicht sicher stimmt aber) und fraß zu Winterszeit all den Kohl.



Ahoj vlkodlaku D),
dělal jsi pouze jednu chybu (Winter*s*zeit) a bohužel jeden překlep (e*t*). Ostatně, tykáme si zde. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Whodunit

I want to add more context, so that we can easier guess which dialect it could be:



> Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schöhnen Goarten mit Koal; dahin kam än Häsichen und froaß zo Wenterszit allen Koal. Da seit de Frou zur Toachter 'gäh in den Goarten und jags Häsichen.' Seits Mäken zum Häsichen 'schu! schu! du Häsichen, frißt noch allen Koal.' Seits Häsichen 'kumm, Mäken, und sett dich uf min Haosenschwänzeken und kumm mit in min Haosenhüttchen.'


 
I have underlined the words that sound like today's Bavarian (or some other southern) dialect. Words like "seit" for "sagt", "uf" for "auf" and "min" (long i, I think) for "mein" are typical for South German dialects. MrM will explain this further.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo zusammen,



> I have underlined the words that sound like today's Bavarian


Na ja, Whodunit, da kann ich nicht wirklich zustimmen...
Besonders "..Schwänzeken" und "Mäken" klingen eher nördlich.

Ullex, von wann ist der Text? Hast du eine Jahresangabe? 
(oder wenigstens das Jahrhundert )

Mich fasziniert Mittel(hoch?)deutsch, danke für den Beitrag!


----------



## WERWOLF

Sigianga hat wahrscheinlich recht. Ich habe einen Deutschen gefragt, um welche Mundart es sich handelt und Folgendes hat er zurückgeschrieben:
Lieber Herr Kavalec!

Natürlich weiß auch ich nicht, wo diese Mundart aufgezeichnet wurde,
aber ich weiß einen, der es weiß: Mein Nachbar zwei Häuser weiter ist
Altsprachler in Deutsch und nordischen Sprachen und besitzt dazu nicht
nur eine Menge Wissen, sondern auch eine Menge Literatur.
Das Märchen Häsikenbraut wurde beigesteuert von einem Herrn Rudolf von
Schröter, Mecklenburgischer Altertumsforscher und Rittergutsbesitzer
in Buckow, Mecklenburg.

Der Buckows gibt es einige im Postleitzahlenverzeichnis. Also müßte
man noch genauer nachforschen, welches in Frage kommt, auch in
Mecklenburg (genauer gesagt: am nördlichen Rande des Bundeslandes
Brandenburg) scheint es zwei oder gar drei zu geben. Am ehesten kommt
wohl das Buckow bei Pritzwalk in Frage, denn weiter östlich grenzt
Brandenburg ja ans historische Vorpommern an. Und dort würde man die
Sprache wohl als "pommersch" bezeichnen.Die Mundart komme also eher aus dem Norden als aus dem Süden.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Werwolf,

herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag!
Sehr interessant.


----------



## ullex

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Ullex, von wann ist der Text? Hast du eine Jahresangabe?
> (oder wenigstens das Jahrhundert )



Das Buch geht bis in das achtzehnte Jahrhundert zurück. Mein Freund war ein deutscher Professor an der Universität in meiner Nachbarschaft. Er hat eine große Bücherauswahl, und erzählte mich, dass dieses Buch ist zwischen einhundertfünfzig und einhundertsiebzig Jahre alt; wann die Brüder Grimm war noch populär.


----------



## WERWOLF

ullex said:
			
		

> Das Buch geht bis in das achtzehnte Jahrhundert zurück. Mein Freund war ein deutscher Professor an der Universität in meiner Nachbarschaft. Er hat eine große Bücherauswahl, und erzählte mich, dass dieses Buch ist zwischen einhundertfünfzig und einhundertsiebzig Jahre alt; wann die Brüder Grimm war noch populär.



... und erzählte mi*r*, daß dieses Buch hundertfünfzig bis einhundersiebzig Jahre alt ist / sein könnte, wann die Brüder Grimm noch populär *waren*.


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Na ja, Whodunit, da kann ich nicht wirklich zustimmen...
> Besonders "..Schwänzeken" und "Mäken" klingen eher nördlich.


 
Genau bei diesen beiden Wörtern habe ich auch lange überlegt, ob ich sie unterstreichen sollte oder nicht. 

Ich habe es eher über die "ch"-Varianten des süddeutschen bis Tiroler Raumes versucht zu erschließen. Unser neuhochdeutsches Wort "Mädchen" habe ich einfach probiert, schweizerisch oder österreichisch auszusprechen, wobei es etwa zu "Mädkhen" wird (also [x] in IPA). Durch die Konsonantenangleichung muss es zwangsläufig zu "Mäkhen" werden, was vielleicht dialektisch zu "Mäken" geführt haben kann.

Da das aber schon zwei Jahrhunderte her ist, kann man es wohl viellecht nicht mehr über heutige Mundarten erschließen, oder?


----------



## heidita

ullex said:
			
		

> I have been given a VERY old copy of a *Grimms Kinder Märchen*, and I've had quite the adventure trying to translate it (the font is quite difficult, among other things). One story in particular has gotten me, though--Titled *Häsichenbraut*, it is written in a German unlike anything I've ever seen! Several German students and native speakers I've shown it to have verified that it is not like the Old German they've seen, and so I'm really at a loss as to why this story is written this way.
> 
> z.B.: "Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schönen Goarten mit Koal; dahin fam än häsichen und froaß zo Menterszit allen Koal. Da seit de Frou zur Toachter: 'Gäh in den Goarten und jags häsichen'".
> 
> *Note: I have been sure to spell everything exactly the way I found it in my book.
> 
> The other stories are all written in the German I've come to learn and love, and so this story is very unique to my Grimms collection. *What sort of German is this?!*


 
Ullex, sehr interessanter Beitrag, ich schliesse mich den anderen Forern an, die dasselbe sagten. 
Eine Frage, war _Häschen_ im Original klein geschrieben? Seltsam.


----------



## nurdug51

Ich habe kürzlich in unserer Zeitung einen Artikel über alte Leute aus Schlesien gelesen, die sich regelmäßig treffen und um in ihrer alten Mundart zu sprechen. Der obige Text erinnert mich an die Mundart dieser Schlesier, die nur noch von wenigen älteren Leuten gesprochen wird. Vielleicht stammt der Text aus dieser Richtung.


----------



## Jana337

nurdug51 said:
			
		

> Ich habe kürzlich in unserer Zeitung einen Artikel über alte Leute aus Schlesien gelesen, die sich regelmäßig treffen und um in ihrer alten Mundart zu sprechen. Der obige Text erinnert mich an die Mundart dieser Schlesier, die nur noch von wenigen älteren Leuten gesprochen wird. Vielleicht stammt der Text aus dieser Richtung.


 Könnte sein. Die Schlesier ersetzen oft das "a" mit dem "o". Aber ohne deine Anmerkung wäre ich darauf nicht gekommen. Es erinnert mich nich an etwas Vertrautes.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Könnte sein. Die Schlesier ersetzen oft das "a" mit dem "o". Aber ohne deine Anmerkung wäre ich darauf nicht gekommen. Es erinnert mich nicht an etwas Vertrautes.
> 
> Jana


 
Das "a" wird oft durch das "o" ersetzt. Das gleiche Phänomen lässt sich auch im Sächsischen und Bayerischen beobachten. Aber dieses "Frou" erinnert mich jetzt auch sehr stark ans Friesische.


----------



## ErOtto

Hi Leute,

es könnte sich aber auch um eine ältere Variante von Plattdeutsch handeln... da gibt es, selbst heute noch, so viele "kleine Unterschiede"... westfälisch Platt, münsterländer, friesisch... selbst ein hamburger und ein hannoveraner reden unterschiedlich Platt  

Was meint ihr dazu??

Gruss

ErOtto


----------



## ullex

heidita said:
			
		

> Ullex, sehr interessanter Beitrag, ich schliesse mich den anderen Forern an, die dasselbe sagten.
> Eine Frage, war _Häschen_ im Original klein geschrieben? Seltsam.



Ich glaube nicht--Ich sehe "Häsichen".

Es tut mir Leid, ob ich verstand ihre Frage nicht.


----------



## WERWOLF

Es tut mir Leid, falls ich Ihre Frage nicht [richtig] verstand / mißverstand / mißverstanden habe.
Aber:

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Ihre Frage richtig vestanden habe.


----------



## heidita

> z.B.:





> "Et was ene Frou mit ener Toachter in änen schönen Goarten mit Koal; dahin fam än *häsichen* und froaß zo Menterszit allen Koal. Da seit de Frou zur Toachter: 'Gäh in den Goarten und jags *häsichen'*".




Ich meine hier, der unterstrichene Teil. Häschen ist klein geschrieben, obwohl alle anderen Nomen gross geschrieben wurden.


----------



## ullex

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich meine hier, der unterstrichene Teil. Häschen ist klein geschrieben, obwohl alle anderen Nomen gross geschrieben wurden.



Ach, ja--das war "Häsichen", nicht "häsichen". Danke!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Your translations into nowadays' Standard German are almost perfect.
> I think you know that "ein" has to be in the dative because of "in". You were just mislead by the dialectal text.


As a matter of fact, I was concentrating so hard on getting the dialect into something standard that I was rather sloppy. I have gone back and made the corrections you suggested. By the way, I left in "Häsichen" because I had no idea if the word "Häschen" exists. Now I know that it does. 


> Here's my version in smooth German:
> 
> _Es war einmal eine Frau, die saß mit ihrer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl. Es kam ein Häschen und fraß dort zu Winterszeit den ganzen Kohl. Da sagte die Frau zur Tochter: "Geh in den Garten und jag das Häschen (fort)."_


I would never have caught "Winter*s*zeit", not in a million years. By the way, if you say the word quickly, would it make any difference to you in pronunciation? 


This question now has its own thread.
Edit: Thank you Jana or Elroy!


Gaer


----------



## nurdug51

gaer said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I was concentrating so hard on getting the dialect into something standard that I was rather sloppy. I have gone back and made the corrections you suggested. By the way, I left in "Häsichen" because I had no idea if the word "Häschen" exists. Now I know that it does.
> 
> Here's my version in smooth German:
> 
> _Es war einmal eine Frau, die saß mit ihrer Tochter in einem schönen Garten mit Kohl. Es kam ein Häschen und fraß dort zu Winterszeit den ganzen Kohl. Da sagte die Frau zur Tochter: "Geh in den Garten und jag das Häschen (fort)."_


  I would never have caught "Winter*s*zeit", not in a million years. By the way, if you say the word quickly, would it make any difference to you in pronunciation? 
This question now has its own thread.

It would. There's a a very short stop (I'm not sure if it's a 'glottal stop') between s- an -z. And you speak a _t _before the next _-s _of the word_ -zeit (_it_'s ts -_ like_ tsite_).

Gaer[/quote]


----------

